# There once was a man from Nantucket...



## captain creosote (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually, I'm from Virginia.  My name is Tom.  I'm 28.  I have a brinkman vertical charcoal smoker and a hoss daddy tow behind smoker that a buddy and I welded up back in our high school days when we had too much time and some spare 55-gallon drums.  I primarily smoke boston butts (pulled, carolina style), but every once and a while I'll get a wild hair and try something different.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahhh   nice to have ya aboard! I guarentee you'll be smoking things like brisket, jalapenos, garlic, hot dogs....before long!

Welcome to SMF... check out the 5 day ecourse..basic but timeless info there.

Hoss daddy? Check this out!  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=beast


----------



## flagriller (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome! I always wished I could weld so I could make a big one.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome captin creosote! Nice username. I'm there will be alot of mixing up after reading these forums!


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, but don't forget the muskrat, popcicles, and the chewing gum!

Welcome Captain!  Too much time on your hands and like to set things on fire.....you came to the right place.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL  yeah  I admit the popcicles seem a challenge.


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm actually trying my first brisket this weekend.  I registered to try to get some questions I had about it answered.  I assumed it was just like smoking butts, but after reading the boards I'm more confused than ever.  

My smoker isn't nearly as impressive as yours.  In fact, I don't know if I even consider mine "hoss" anymore.  Now I have smoker envy.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL...

Brisket the SmokeyOkie searing method is cat's ..err  butt.

I'm on the hunt for ya  give me a min...  :{)


----------



## ozark rt (Nov 15, 2007)

Dang I thought I was finally going to meet a legend.
Oh well, welcome anyway.


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 15, 2007)

I like this place already.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the smokey okie method on brisket's!

http://www.recipezaar.com/207187


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=brisket

Start here


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Captain! This is certainly the right place to be if you are looking to expand your smoking experience. Folks here have lots of experience they are willing to share, so don't be shy about asking. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

My first experience:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=Brisket


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Captain! Looking forward to your Qviews.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll be sure to keep the camera handy this weekend for you guys and gals.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya know, thanks to the picture you got in your profile, I won't be able to watch the Cowboys without thinking "Captain Creosote".  LOL


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome Captain, glad you found us! You'll learn how to smoke just about anything here... including the aforementioned popsicles (they require a cold smoke...)


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry about that, Fatback.  

Is it safe to assume smoking popsicles is like telling someone to find a lefthanded smoke shifter or going on a snipe hunt?


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

NOTHING here is safe to assume. Well, unless delivered below 40 or above 140. LOL!


----------



## starsfaninco (Nov 15, 2007)

Captain Creosote, with a name like that and an avatar of Tony my boy, you'll do just fine here.  Welcome aboard and watch out for Steve (you'll know who he is soon enough).  There is a ton of good info here for the asking and we're all looking forward to some q-view from you :)

BTW, having lived in the VA Beach area during the Triplets heyday, I can tell you I have some sympathy for you.  Those Redskin fans can be pretty tough :)

KE


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 15, 2007)

Creo welcome to smf tons of good info and smokes here.


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 15, 2007)

I've lived in DC almost my entire life.  I was raised a Boys fan by my mother.  I even had Dallas crib sheets.  Living in DC and being a Cowboys fan is lots of fun.  

I'll have some q-view Sunday.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello Tom, welcome to the SMF. Glad to know you're having fun smokin' and eatin' Q. Stick around, it get's better each smoke.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 15, 2007)

No, in fact, I'll be really suprised if it doesn't pop up on on the forum in a week.....cuz if Deb doesn't do it first, I'm gonna.  And like Rich says, it aint safe to assume anything around here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!!


----------



## monstah (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! I'm a Pats fan, but in this forum, it's all about the smoke!


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome from another Virginian and Cowboys fan.


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome Captain to SMF.


----------



## rip (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Huh smoked snipe......I wonder.


----------



## ruggersal (Nov 15, 2007)

welcome, this is a great place for advice, I am new here too.  Too bad your a cowboys fan eventhough your having a good year.  Go EAGLES!


----------



## placebo (Nov 15, 2007)

Always glad to see another Cowboy fan join us! Seems to be quite a few of us here now.


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a lot of us around these parts.  Where in Richmond are you?  I have friends in Mechanicsville, Ashland and Petersburg.  You go to the races?  

Uggles.  LOL.  Looks like this year McNabb and company is going to save you the trouble of watching the Eagles make the playoffs then choking, since you aren't going to make the playoff at all.  :D

Go 'Boys!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Tom!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...


----------

